# vaporizer



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone here has made their own Vaporizer for Oxalic acid ?

if so could you send me plans for one please : )

i have seen some different kinds of homemade ones like pipes that you heat with a torch ect, but no homemade ones like Fat Bee Man uses.

Thanks for your time

Ben


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't think Fat Bee Man uses a vaporizer, but rather a propane mosquito fogger with Food Grade Mineral Oil. Oxalic Acid is not applied using a fogger, but with a Vaporizer. 

If you would like to build a vaporizer for Oxalic Acid Vapor treatment just google - "oxalic acid vaporizer plans" and you will find plenty of ideas.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The guys on Star Trek had some pretty neat ones 
Sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

Mike Gillmore said:


> I don't think Fat Bee Man uses a vaporizer, but rather a propane mosquito fogger with Food Grade Mineral Oil. Oxalic Acid is not applied using a fogger, but with a Vaporizer.
> 
> If you would like to build a vaporizer for Oxalic Acid Vapor treatment just google - "oxalic acid vaporizer plans" and you will find plenty of ideas.


Yes Fat bee man uses and makes them for sale
175 bucks i think.
here is the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQp9pdAOjdo&feature=g-all-u
Ben


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't realize FB was using Oxalic Acid, I thought he was only using FGMO fogging. Thanks for setting me straight on that.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I am curious why FatBeeMan needs oxalic or FGMO with his small cell bees.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Yea, Me too. I thought small cell was the be all, cure all.

cchoganjr


----------



## Ben Little (Apr 9, 2012)

i am a new beekeeper , so i like to see what Don uses and take it into concideration. he's the first person i saw using the vaporizer, that is why i was wanting to build one.
i see some places that sell the heating element for the vaporizer, but thought i might be able to build one cheap, i really like to build my own stuff : )

Ben


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The old crack pipe is the cheapest for OA.


----------

